# Liquid Aloe Oil Soap



## Penns Hill Soap (Mar 24, 2013)

Does anyone have a recipe for liquid soap made from aloe oil?  I've made liquid castile with olive oil with success.  I am trying sweet almond today.  How different is aloe oil in the process of saponification than the others?  Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 24, 2013)

SoapCalc only lists aloe butter, but SBM lists aloe oil (but doesn't list it in their for sale oils) and MMS lists it as aloe extract (basically just aloe infused into soybean oil). Then there's just regular aloe juice.

I have never used aloe in soap, though I am thinking about picking up some aloe juice to use as my water amount for my CP/HP. I've never made liquid soap with anything but glycerin for the water amount.


----------

